# Buyer Beware



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

thats a damn shame … But …...... YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY you get what you pay for and that includes service also :<((((((


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sorry that you had such a problem. I think that what you pay for is a working machine and you did not get that.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

I feel for you… nothing worse than getting something and find it doesn't work *as advertised*... can't say *as expected* as expectations are often over rated unless you pay mega shekels… and even then… ("???").


> ... I finally got my table saw back from the Phoenix repair shop after 6+ weeks and was informed…
> 
> - TucsonTim


Not sure whether this was a plug for or against, however, I've found that even in warranty support often needs pressure applied before manufacturers/suppliers comply.

I don't own one of these TS, however, thanks for the review/heads-up as I'm sure it may benefit someone in the future… even if it's a contact that they can then "hassle" as a sounding board with experience… errr, you… in a nice way, I hope.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I better not show you my 13 yo 12 " of which I cut up timber using the max blade setting setting.

which incidentally was a freebie from school made redundant by a saw stop HOJ










A bit of TLC and now features quietly in the background of most of my projects


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I better *not show you my 13 yo 12"* of which I cut up timber using the max blade setting setting.
> 
> which incidentally was a freebie from school made redundant by a saw stop HOJ
> 
> ...


Thanks *rc*... glad you *didn't show me*!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

sorry to hear that i bought one awhile back and really love it.mine is just used mostly as a secondary saw for doing dados on.so far it's been perfect.mine is not the t2 version though.


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

I've had that saw for a couple of years with no issues. Perhaps after the new motor you'll finally have a saw you can like.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

How frustrating. Did you take it to Phoenix?.


----------



## TucsonTim (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks LJ's. I appreciate everyone taking the time to read my tale of woe and posting sympathetic comments. I feel I owe everyone a Mea Culpa. I didn't mean to turn the review into a gripe-fest about my new saw. I'll try to keep it more positive in the future…

On the plus side - I've got the saw put back together and tuned up. Everything was out of alignment following the warranty work. Blade, riving knife, and fence were all off by signifcant amounts. But that was kind of expected. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the saw keeps working. Lots of T1 and T2 owners are pleased with their saws. I want to be among that group…

Answer to Jeff's question - Yes, the saw was repaired in Phoenix. The good news is that I did not have to drive it up there myself. The company that did the repair work (UNICOA Industrial Supply) has a large branch office in Tucson. They run trucks between Tucson and Phoenix a couple of times a week and were happy to take my saw up (and back) free of charge. I was grateful for that. They were good people to work with. Very friendly…


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

No reason for the Mea Culpa Tim. Dealing with this kind of thing is frustrating. You aren't the only one who's vented about QC issues around here! I'm glad that you got everything squared away, and hope that, like most bad experiences once solved, they become distant memories and your saw proves to be reliable and accurate.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... I feel I owe everyone a Mea Culpa. I didn t mean to turn the review into a gripe-fest about my new saw. I ll try to keep it more positive in the future… (and back) free of charge. I was grateful for that. They were good people to work with. Very friendly…
> - TucsonTim


Forget the sympathy *TT*... I'm sure we all have tales that could turn the toughest brute into a slobbering idiot.

In my opinion, reviews are about member's experience with a product, supplier or support allbeit good or bad. The intention is to pass on your experience of a product (preferably) to other members that may face a similar situation in the future.
This should not be used as a bitching forum but experiences that may benefit others.

If more members took the trouble to write reviews, I would have a lot of fewer *lemons* in my workshop… or more treasures.
Far too many times I hear comments in threads like "I've been using/doing that for years!"... DOH!.. how about a heads up all those years ago.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ... I feel I owe everyone a Mea Culpa. I didn t mean to turn the review into a gripe-fest about my new saw. I ll try to keep it more positive in the future… (and back) free of charge. I was grateful for that. They were good people to work with. Very friendly…
> - TucsonTim
> 
> Forget the sympathy *TT*... I m sure we all have tales that could turn the toughest brute into a slobbering idiot.
> ...


forget it duckie your a tool junkie,nobodies gonna talk you down from a tool fetish.when you want it your gonna get it,face it, it's like your vino,no ones gonna stop you!


----------



## cc3d (Feb 26, 2012)

Be prepared for more of this. In my work, I've learned that the COVID impact worldwide has thrown manufacturing into a mess. Material supplies and labor shortages have impacted quality. This is an impact across every industry. I wouldn't be surprised to see this impacting even high-end tool makers and higher priced tools. When folks have material and labor shortages, they tend to put their focus on higher margin products and let the rest suffer.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

My dream is Pottzy and LBD get together and spring for a Shopfox W1812 or a 206 Williams and Hussey


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> My dream is Pottzy and LBD get together and spring for a Shopfox W1812 or a 206 Williams and Hussey
> 
> - robscastle


easy rc,we dont need fantasy on lj's,ok?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> forget it duckie your a tool junkie,nobodies gonna talk you down from a tool fetish.when you want it your gonna get it,face it, it s like your vino,no ones gonna stop you!
> - pottz


Let's face it *pottzy*, nobody gives a toss to what I do or think… being the junkie, I'll drink anything, smoke anything, sniff anythin (except dogs bums) and I'll buy anything if I can afford it and not need it.

This comment was my contribution to "society" as I won't pass my cask around… its other tragics may benefit from reviews.


> My dream is Pottzy and LBD get together and spring for a Shopfox W1812 or a 206 Williams and Hussey
> - robscastle


******************** *rc*, I don't mind cuddling up to a *pottzy* even though he may object… but you had me going on a wild goose chase looking up those bloody items that I already have covered in my workshop… I won't tell its name, otherwise I'll have to kick myself up the arse for not writing a review on it!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> forget it duckie your a tool junkie,nobodies gonna talk you down from a tool fetish.when you want it your gonna get it,face it, it s like your vino,no ones gonna stop you!
> - pottz
> 
> Let s face it *pottzy*, nobody gives a toss to what I do or think… being the junkie, I ll drink anything, smoke anything, sniff anythin (except dogs bums) and I ll buy anything if I can afford it and not need it.
> ...


hey on a cold lonely night a warm duck may just be what i need,just sayin!!!


----------



## chuckin (May 19, 2020)

Thanks for the review and sorry for your trouble.I'm with Redoak.You payed for a working tablesaw.I bought the same saw from Lowes about 4 months ago.My old saw went down and I was in the middle of a project and more lined up.Wanted a Jet but wait time was months and nobody really knew for sure.This was the best saw I could find and thought people not running it on 20amps was the trouble.After hearing u were.I am alittle worried..Mine has been ok but I don't cut much thick wood.I hope your troubles are behind u.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Glad you didn't have to get it to Phoenix on your own so that was a positive. Hope you enjoy using it.


----------



## TucsonTim (Apr 14, 2018)

Thank you for everyone's input (and humor and candor). You guys are the best…


----------



## Green_Hornut (Mar 24, 2011)

Just an aside if your past warranty. I have a 12" jet bandsaw and I was working it real hard re-sawing at max depth. 
It was getting hot, the blade was getting dull, and I just kept pushing. POP, there goes the starting capacitor. Blew it completely out. Granger had exactly what I needed, at a great price, and literally on my doorstep 18 hours after I ordered on-line (pre-COVID). Back in business in less than 24 hours.

I know that the above was a result of something else with the motor. And for me the real fix was to just stop being stupid. Just saying that rather than spending multiple weeks/months on factory repair facilities it might be worth it to just bite the bullet and fix it yourself. Like some of the folks who posted I can't envision myself being without my table saw for that length of time.


----------



## SouthpawCA (Jul 19, 2009)

I really hate the term … You get what you pay for. Not everyone can afford a 5hp Powermatic. You have absolutely no idea what his family life is like. Maybe woodworking isn't the top priority. He wants a good product that works first time - every time. Maybe it needs a tweak or an alignment, but bad parts, bad design that continued to be installed is not acceptable.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I really hate the term … You get what you pay for. Not everyone can afford a 5hp Powermatic….
> - SouthpawCA


I get where you're comming from *SCA*, however, regardless of ones situation, if you can't afford a 5hp item, don't expect the same performance from a 2hp. 
No matter how much it may offend, you do get what you pay for, unless it's on promotional sale, at a garage sale or for sale in the local pub. 
Nevertheless, you should be able to expect a workable item as advertised.. after you've read the fine print, which I can just about guarantee 95%+ never do before purchase and 1st operation. 
Far too many people want the luxury of a 1st class air fare for the price of a kite. 
Warranty's are for defective manufacture, not for disappointing expectations. I get crapped off when people bitch but haven't bothered to follow up the warranty procedure first.

This is getting a workout lately,


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Come on I want to hear whats in the Duck pond please! and how you managed to get it in Aust!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

This is what I got and paid Zip


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> This is what I got and paid Zip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, that is what you've got and I paid *Zip* for it also… must be cheap!


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Be aware, Zip is a known scammer! 
You pay him for something and come pickup day, he swaps in something totally different and usually worthless 8^)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Be aware, *Zip* is a known scammer!
> - splintergroup


And it hurts if you pull it down quickly without *jocks*.. and even in public.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Ha ha ha ha


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I would be equally pissed off with Lowes. They should be more interested in keeping a happy customer than a disgruntled one. If that happened to me, I would not shop there anymore. bending backwards once in a while makes for a happy and continuing customer; it's called GOOD WILL and that's what makes the difference between a successful and a failing business.


----------



## TucsonTim (Apr 14, 2018)

MrRon - Yeah, that was the overlooked part of this fiasco. I agree with your point. I haven't been back to Lowes since they declined to give me a replacement saw. It's their loss - I purchase LOTS of stuff. Thanks for the input…

PS - The saw is running fine (so far). However, I hold my breath every time I power it on. Man, it shouldn't be like this!


----------



## Briman (Jan 21, 2021)

I was looking at this and am really upset because I think it would be the perfect middle ground for a table saw for me. Apparently now they the company that makes the delta table saw is also doing the Rigid table saw


----------



## TucsonTim (Apr 14, 2018)

Briman - Yeah, that new Ridgid R4560 looks just like the Delta 36-725T2. Hmmm…


----------

